# malparido (usos por país)



## didakticos

Sí, sí, ya sé lo que van a decir: "aquí viene didakticos con sus malas palabras" . Qué le vamos a hacer: ¿son palabras también, no? Uno de mis profesores opinaba que las palabras no eran ni buenas ni malas. El juicio de valor se lo aplica cada uno.

Siguiendo esa línea, me gustaría saber si ese insulto se usa en sus países de origen. Al menos en *Costa Rica* era bastante usado, no sé si todavía seguirá en boga en estos días.

Me acabo de dar cuenta que la palabra no está en el DRAE ni tampoco en el DPD. ¿Tan mala es que incluso ha sido desterrada de esos sacrosantos territorios?  

¡Gracias de antemano por sus respuestas y que tengan un feliz día!


----------



## flljob

Por acá se usa muy poco. Se prefieren otros insultos más insultantes.


----------



## Pinairun

_Malparido_ es el participio de _malparir_, que, según el DRAE, es _abortar_.

Por aquí no se insulta con _malparido_, sino con _malnacido_ (que es lo más). Pero no creo que la intención sea diferente.

Un saludo


----------



## Lexinauta

Por aquí, en cambio, lo más habitual es oír 'malparido'; la forma 'malnacido' tiene, localmente, poca carga expresiva y suena casi como eufemismo.


----------



## mirx

A mí las dos formas me resultan familiares en México, aunque es cierto que se prefieren otros insultos. Dicho este, no sé puede negar la inmensa carga ofensiva de cualquiera de las dos palabras. 

En los entornos en los que crecí, _malparido_ siempre se usa para designar a las crías que nacen muertas, no tiene allí ningún tipo de connotación más que la técnica.


----------



## Anemoah

Yo sí que lo he escuchado, pero como "feto malparío" para referirse a una persona muy fea y desagradable.


----------



## Namarne

Pinairun said:


> Por aquí no se insulta con _malparido_, sino con _malnacido_ (que es lo más). Pero no creo que la intención sea diferente.


No había caído en esto. Por aquí se usa también _malparido_, quizá por influencia del catalán, en que es mucho más habitual que el equivalente a _malnacido_.


----------



## Calambur

Como ha dicho *Lexinauta*, por aquí se usa *malparido* (aunque a mí me parece que en general es reemplazado por "hijo de una gran _mujer que comercia con su cuerpo_", que sin duda es más expresivo. Pero como también es cierto que no se puede decir "eso" en cualquier lugar, los más _finolis_ somos muy capaces de decir _malparido_, que, como bien ha señalado *Pinairun* figura en los diccionarios, incluso en el DUE que por una vez coincide con el santo DRAE y dice:
*malparir *(de «mal» y «parir») intr._ *Abortar._



> ¿Tan mala es que incluso ha sido desterrada de esos sacrosantos territorios?


*didakticos:* coincido con vos... las palabras no son buenas ni malas, ni siquiera entre ellas. ¿Alguien ha visto a una palabra pegarle a otra?


----------



## chics

Confirmo lo que dice Namarme, en Cataluña usamos (mucho) "malparido". Incluso "parir", por _dar a luz_, informalmente para las mujeres humanas, no sólo animales, sin que sea ni mucho menos despectivo.


----------



## Betildus

chics said:


> Confirmo lo que dice Namarme, en Cataluña usamos (mucho) "malparido". Incluso "parir", por _dar a luz_, informalmente para las mujeres humanas, no sólo animales, sin que sea ni mucho menos despectivo.


*Acá usamos palabras más ofensivas y "malparido" por lo general no se escucha.*
*Pero, me sorprende este comentario : "...informalmente para las mujeres humanas...". ¿Hay mujeres no humanas? *


----------



## chics

Me falta una coma, tonta. Perdón, me falta una coma tonta. 

Aquí "malparido" no es muy ligero, yo creo que lo pondría al nivel de "hijo de puta". No se usa tanto, que también, suelto, tipo "¡malparido! ¡cabrón!" o "¡puto malparido de mierda!" como incorporado en una frase completa: "el malparido ese me va a oir". 

También se usa, sobretodo entre diseñadores, ingenieros, arquitetos, etc. y no sé si sólo en Cataluña, como adjetivo, para indicar que algo está mal hecho, mal diseñado o fabricado, de manera informal y sin ser insultante: "Estos escalones están malparidos, siempre tengo que subir con el mismo pie".


----------



## Calambur

chics said:


> ...para las mujeres humanas, no sólo animales, sin que sea ni mucho menos despectivo.


Me quedó claro el asunto de la coma, pero es que la mujeres también somos animales...
*chics*: hoy estás de parabienes.


----------



## Camilo1964

En Venezuela se lo usa como insulto bastante fuerte, precedido generalmente de algún recordatorio a la madre del aludido.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## chics

Calambur said:


> Me quedó claro el asunto de la coma, pero es que la mujeres también somos animales...


Sí, claro, eso digo yo (y los hombres, ¿eh?) pero lo he aclarado porque a mí, gente de fuera, a veces me ha llamado bruta por decir "parir" para una mujer, porque en algunas zonas representa que "_parir_ es para animales y _dar a luz_ para mujeres". Ay, no, creo que me he colado, eso era para estar _preñada_ y estar _embarazada_... Oyoyoy, que día tengo.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Por acá se usa como sinónimo de ruin, vil o despreciable. Fuertecita la palabra, he de decir. 

Saludos.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

didakticos said:


> Sí, sí, ya sé lo que van a decir: "aquí viene didakticos con sus malas palabras" . Qué le vamos a hacer: ¿son palabras también, no? Uno de mis profesores opinaba que las palabras no eran ni buenas ni malas. El juicio de valor se lo aplica cada uno.
> 
> Me acabo de dar cuenta que la palabra no está en el DRAE ni tampoco en el DPD. ¿Tan mala es que incluso ha sido desterrada de esos sacrosantos territorios?
> 
> ¡Gracias de antemano por sus respuestas y que tengan un feliz día!


 
"Uno de mis profesores opinaba que las palabras no eran ni buenas ni malas. _Sino mal interpretadas_..." 

Por cierto , tenia un amigo que acostumbraba a decir, "malpalhigado", muy rapidito para que no se entendiera mucho, y se confudiera con la frase en cuestión...me pregunto si es una frase o una palabra  "mal parido", "mal para el higado"


----------



## Janis Joplin

mirx said:


> A mí las dos formas me resultan familiares en México, aunque es cierto que se prefieren otros insultos.



Sí, son la variante ligera de nuestro insulto nacional.


----------



## REFABI

En Colombia la palabra "Malparido" se puede tomar como un agravio si se utiliza en una riña o en un tono fuerte, por lo general va acompañada de otros epitetos de igual o mayor calibre, en otras circunstancias se toma como broma entre amigos y la salida al paso como respuesta es "PERO BIEN CRIADO"


----------



## oa2169

-Pedro, fíjate que me gane la lotería
y responde Pedro:- Si?, Uuyyyyyy malparido, vos si tenés una suerte la verraca.

En este caso no es insulto, es más bien un uso fraternal, de amigos.

Hablo de Colombia, pero como dijo Refabi, decir esa palabra en una discusión es un verdadero insulto


----------



## Calambur

oa2169 said:


> -Pedro, fíjate que me gané la lotería
> y responde Pedro: -¿Sí?, Uuyyyyyy *malparido*, vos si tenés una suerte la verraca.
> 
> En este caso *no es insulto*, es más bien un uso fraternal, de amigos.


Por aquí diríamos:
_¡Uy!, *hijo de puta*, vos sí que tenés suerte._
Y tampoco es insulto, sino una manera de expresar admiración (que ya aparece en el Quijote, por cierto).


----------



## oa2169

Calambur said:


> Por aquí diríamos:
> _¡Uy!, *hijo de puta*, vos sí que tenés suerte._
> Y tampoco es insulto, sino una manera de expresar admiración (que ya aparece en el Quijote, por cierto).


 
Eso es, *admiración* es la palabra correcta.


----------



## Precioustreasure

Creo que en Peru se usa muy poco si acaso usan mas malnacido


----------



## El peruano

Realmente, casi no usamos esto en Perú, pero siempre hay alguien que la recuerda...


----------



## Bustamante

En Uruguay la palabra no era de uso frecuente aunque perfectamente comprendida como fuerte insulto. Tal vez más culto y permisible que "hijo de puta" aunque seguramente con menos atenuantes que ese término (ya que aquí nadie diría "malparido" si no es como insulto). En los últimos días ha comenzado a trasmitirse en horario central la telecomedia argentina "Malparida" con un pegadizo tema musical. Estoy seguro que el término quedará incorporado en poquísimo tiempo como una expresión muy popular y duradera. Salu2 desde Montevideo


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Según mi apreciación, en mi región no se usa mucho. Es un insulto como muchos otros.


----------



## swift

Hola:

He de decirte, Didak, que la palabrita se usa mucho. Malhablados como muchos hispanos, los costarricenses no escatiman en insultos y palabras expresivas, aun cuando parece injustificado. Entre muchas otras, _malparido_ goza de muy buena salud, y hasta se ha banalizado un poco, pues como en otros países se usa entre amigos sin mayores consecuencias.

Decían que el malparido es el nacido por cesárea. Idea popular, sin duda. _Malnacido _también se usa, y hasta podría resultar más fuerte que la otra, quizá porque es menos usada y siempre que se emplea es con inequívoco tono de insulto.

Tanto se ha banalizado que no es de extrañar que se escuche algún _malparido_ en los saludos:

- ¿Diay qué, malparido?
- Diay playito, ¿qué te habías hácido? (= ¿qué te habías hecho?)


Saludos,


swift


----------



## Bustamante

Pinairun said:


> _Malparido_ es el participio de _malparir_, que, según el DRAE, es _abortar_.



De acuerdo con el DRAE respecto a que el verbo malparir frecuentemente se puede interpretar como abortar, aunque quizá sólo cuando es de forma espontánea, involuntaria. Pero "malparido" es claramente interpretable como un insulto equivalente a "hijo de puta", cargando a la madre con la maldad de su descendencia. Vale decir, creo que el uso más habitual proviene de sustantivar al participio y no tanto tomarlo como  adjetivo.


----------



## ika_verde

Perfecto. En Colombia, de hecho, cualquier clase de _"grosería"_ se puede usar como uso *"fraternal de amigos"* como dijo oa2169. Una palabra que se usa mucho es _marica_.
Se usa comunmente de las siguientes formas:
-Marica, esto está muy caro!
-Ve, marica, no creo poder ir a la fiesta.
-Vos si sos muy marica, como no vas a ir a la fiesta. 

Practicamente se puede usar en todo sin significar una grosería. Lo mismo pasa con malparido.


----------



## Dew21

Como alguien ha dicho por ahí, siempre lo he oído como "feto malparido" en alusión a alguien que es muy feo. En cuanto a malnacido, si lo he oído, pero no esta muy extendido en el sur.


----------



## clares3

Por mi zona ha decaído su uso cediendo el puesto al más sonoro hijo de puta. Y sí he escuchado muchas veces, a título de descalificación e insulto, lo que ya han reportado de "feto malparido" dirigido a persona que no murió en el parto a la que se le atribuye o una gran fealdad o ser muy mala persona (o las dos cosas a la vez).


----------



## ika_verde

Pero para mí malparido no significaría un feto abortado, si no, como la misma palabra lo dice, alguien malnacido, que nació mal o con deformidades.


----------



## rampell

Aquí en Cataluña no he oído nunca esta palabra en castellano, y pienso que la impresión que daría sería la de estar calcando el catalán _malparit. _Alternativas como_ hijo de puta _se imponen totalmente.


----------



## Delm123

oa2169 said:


> -Pedro, fíjate que me gane la lotería
> y responde Pedro:- Si?, Uuyyyyyy malparido, vos si tenés una suerte la verraca.
> 
> En este caso no es insulto, es más bien un uso fraternal, de amigos.
> 
> Hablo de Colombia, pero como dijo Refabi, decir esa palabra en una discusión es un verdadero insulto



Personalmente, en la zona de Bogotá en la que vivo, "malparido" no es tan común utilizarlo de forma fraternal, en cambio, "marica" es mucho más común.


----------

